# New lawn-boy engines



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I heard that because of the epa banning use of 2-cycle engine on lawn mowers that lawn-boy will now have honda engines on all of their mowers instead of dura-force engines. Will lawn-boy fans still like them? I know for a big fact that the guys on gardenweb like honda engines and lawn-boy mowers. They will be the first to want to buy a piece of [email protected] like that! I hate lawn-boys and honda engines! So that will be the stupidest mower on the market.

The silver series will keep the tecumseh on it.
The silver pro will have the Honda gcv 160( REAL crappy engine!)
The gold series will have the same engine.
The gold pro will have a honda gvx commercial grade engine.
The commercial lawn-boy will have the same.

Bugman, if you like lawn-boys, I know you won't now. :lol: :lol: 

What's everybody's opinnion on this? 

I HATE honda engines!


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> The silver series will keep the tecumseh on it.
> The silver pro will have the Honda gcv 160( REAL crappy engine!)
> The gold series will have the same engine.
> The gold pro will have a honda gvx commercial grade engine.
> ...


The silver pro will have the Honda gcv 160( REAL crappy engine!)
The gold series will have the same engine.
nope, that i can pass on 


The silver series will keep the tecumseh on it.
that i can live with, tecumseh flatheads are ok for me  

The gold pro will have a honda gvx commercial grade engine.
The commercial lawn-boy will have the same.
that i can also live with, a 22 year old gxv120 enigne, never rebuilt, still runs like new, the only prob with the mower is the bbc :tongue: 
haha dont bash on me, but the gx series are good
the gc series are baaadder than i dont know what


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhh hondas me no like em.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh hondas me no like em.


the gx series are good though bugman, they hold up for bout 22 years of tree farm without a rebuild, the prob is the original bbc unit went up


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i've never had bad luck with honda -- well other than laying one over once on a cr 500 2 stroke i dont love them but i think they are ok , other than looking parts up for ##" are kinda trickey sometimes just my 2 cents


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well me roper and scott nothing but probs. the commercials good but otherwise not


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The Gc series like the one on my previous snapper P215517Hc was not a good engine. It didn't have enough power. But the only thing I don't like about the commercial grade hondas is that they have splash lube. I think the other engines like the robins kawasakis and briggs intek I/c have full presure lube. I think that's better when your up on hill or slope and full presure lube extends the life of the engine. But I still wouldn't doubt the gvx honda. Those are good. But I never used them. Tecumsehs are good because they have presure lube. but they don't have the presure oil lube on it which makes it worthless if it doesn't have one. They should make a tec with one.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well how about my 3.5hp with splash lube. works and runs the same on all kinds of angles. it depends on how good the splash lube is. my 6.0 has pressure its good but i have the same performance with my splash lube 3.5 flat and when its mowing the side of a ditch. a steep one. no loss of power. i think i comes down to the gears. briggs's gears are straight forward and well like a gear. thats were the power is.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What's better Splash lube or full presure lube?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

full preasure but splash lube is alright.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What's the difference?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well full pressure provides oil pressure to all the moving parts continually supplying them with oil continuously. splash lube is simple just throws oil over all the moving parts. its good but when the oil goes low you'll burn the engine up easier.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Briggs quantums have splash or pressure lube?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

check the briggs's website for all your info i'm not a info bank. no offense. yes they have the lube power gear driven lube system. provides long life. all it think should have it. mine the xrm does. :dude:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The 6.5 XRM is the one on the snapper I want to get.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well then good choice. mines the 6.0 xrm quantum. runs great.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

actually the quantums are splash lube, ive hit one with a sledge before, the gear driven lubrication thing is just the "paddle wheel" that splashes the oil around is given by gears off the crankshaft, and also turns the camshaft
none of the quantums are pressure lube, look at the ipl's at the briggs site, they all show splash lube :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mines the newer one with the lube power system.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

this one is new too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww some uper models you can get em with it but its special order. the splash will do you though.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> mines the newer one with the lube power system.


 the lube power system is nothing but newwer gear driven splash lube


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hey i looked it up there's no pdf's for the newer quantums. there's one for the three lower levels but the newer ones have none that i've found. the three lower levels don't even list lube power system. wish they had pdf's for mine though. but i put in the codes and no go said there was none available just one for the first three lower level quantums.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What about the I/c quantum? Is that one come with pressure lube?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

no sir ree bob haha


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

depends i have no freakin idea on these new ones, no pdf's. i ain't gonna tear mine apart and see neither


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

they aint


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know the lower levels do have splash. don't really know what the lube system is. they should state it. probably just splash. oh well splash is still good. less to go wrong.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

"depends i have no freakin idea on these new ones, no pdf's. i ain't gonna tear mine apart and see neither"

That's funny. I can get a snapper R and for a little extra they can keep that crappy briggs intek and give me the quantum i/c. It's gotta be better than the reg quantum.


----------

